# Austin Stevens in Aus



## Sel (Jan 30, 2009)

Its on Animal Planet right now, 9.30pm


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 30, 2009)

yaay!..SOUTHAFRICANS ROCK! DONT WE...he's okay i guess.but he's south african!so he the bomb! i dont like hoew he tries to make a lil dramtic movie out of everycatch..any way..KOOOL..


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> yaay!..SOUTHAFRICANS ROCK! DONT WE...he's okay i guess.but he's south african!so he the bomb! i dont like hoew he tries to make a lil dramtic movie out of everycatch..any way..KOOOL..




I've recorded it LOL! Is that "Valley of the snakes"? Ive seen that heaps!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 30, 2009)

haha..sure did...yeah he;s doing on the scrubb pythons..seen that heaps....they keep playing re-plays..they need some new episodes..


----------



## Sel (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeh Valley of the snakes.

I was just wondering, after he fell off the rocks and got washed away in the rapids, "almost drowning" how he managed to have his camera back in the next shot..hmmm lol

I dont like him much, but i like the snakes he "finds" lol


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> haha..sure did...yeah he;s doing on the scrubb pythons..seen that heaps....they keep playing re-plays..they need some new episodes..



Did you see the Perentie episode? I liked it! dead roo lol great bait!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 30, 2009)

yeh im not too much of a fan of him..cos like u said..falling in rapids..makes to much dramatized stuff into his show for me...lol..


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

I liked the one where he got bitten.... but then I worried if the snake had had it's shots!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 30, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMM me too, he's a show pony and the show is too rehe****d and choreographed.
I have watched Austin Stevens since his conception on Animal Planet, it compels me to watch such a cluster f # % K, it's like a bad soapy you get addicted to! lol
And your right, he finds some mad herps, albeit takes 303 takes to get the shot...:lol: Falling off trees, getting washed down streams, wrestling with giant green anacondas (half dead with exhaustion). please!!!
What time is he on again????
LOL



MzSel said:


> Yeh Valley of the snakes.
> 
> I was just wondering, after he fell off the rocks and got washed away in the rapids, "almost drowning" how he managed to have his camera back in the next shot..hmmm lol
> 
> I dont like him much, but i like the snakes he "finds" lol


----------



## Sel (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeh its getting annoying now, he keeps saying how he has to find the snakes and get out before the storm hits..like its a big deal... He has a whole camera crew.. im sure they are all climbing down waterfalls and climbing up trees aswell..not..lol


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 30, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> I liked the one where he got bitten.... but then I worried if the snake had had it's shots!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


that absolutly makes no sense what so ever....dam adelaide folk!>.yeh he's a show pony tho!


----------



## bulionz (Jan 30, 2009)

hey i watch that but me nan watching tv so i cant any body no when man vs wild comes back on


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jan 30, 2009)

The bloke is a twat. An oxygen thief.

Seth Efrican heh. They're just Dutch on a power trip


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> that absolutly makes no sense what so ever....dam adelaide folk!>.yeh he's a show pony tho!



(tut) oh dear, well, if I really have to spell it out, the sentiment was that I did hope the snake had had it's shots (immunisations) because it had bitten Steve!!!!! Might have caught something from him............ is that clearer?

(rolls eyes) I dunno............... these banana=benders!!!! HEH HEH


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> The bloke is a twat. An oxygen thief.
> 
> Seth Efrican heh. They're just Dutch on a power trip



Get lost!!! Stop dissing us South Africans Mate! and i dont think he's Dutch descent mate!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jan 30, 2009)

Righto 


These might come in handy for you Shane.


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2009)

Dunno what its like in "south efrieca" but here in srailia we pay out on any we want to and expect them to be able to take a joke, if they dont we just laugh at them aswell.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 31, 2009)

all the animals he finds are not wild snakes at all.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 31, 2009)

Ricko said:


> all the animals he finds are not wild snakes at all.


 
Explains why there all so docile lol


----------



## 7aipan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just my personal opinion but I reckon he should just always wear a helmet around he's always falling off rocks then falling out of trees.... lol He's just a tool. But still at least like you've said he "finds" some cool stuff.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 31, 2009)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=79fND0COYlA

how dare people say he dramatizes stuff, lol, i dont like him at all


----------



## N0MAD (Jan 31, 2009)

I loved Austin when I first saw him, then I realized how much of a show pony he was...

I do respect him for his knowledge and love for snakes tho


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2009)

i dont like that he uses tongs alot and the way he handles some of the snakes hes so rough


----------



## Kris (Jan 31, 2009)

Just like our little bikie dud, Austin Stevens is a joke. Spends more time being bitten or having "near misses". Whoever says yes to putting his dribble on tv needs the @rse kicked.

Kris.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 31, 2009)

he uses TONGS ......that says it all in a nutshell...:evil:


----------



## cris (Jan 31, 2009)

Its like he to took all of Steve Irwin's negative characteristics and multiplied them by 10. I did see one episode where he found some pretty cool stuff, a massive nile croc(i think it was 6.5m from memory) and a big rock python. Im suprised he hasnt killed himself with wildlife yet.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kris said:


> Just like our little bikie dud, Austin Stevens is a joke. Spends more time being bitten or having "near misses". Whoever says yes to putting his dribble on tv needs the @rse kicked.
> 
> Kris.



Aww come on its not that bad! I like it a ton im sure theres more people who like this show!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 31, 2009)

N0MAD said:


> I loved Austin when I first saw him, then I realized how much of a show pony he was...
> 
> I do respect him for his knowledge and love for snakes tho


 That is exactly like me! i thought "wow a new snake guy sweet!" then after a few shows-this guy is too dramatic!(I get enough of it when i have to watch home and away with mum and my sister


----------



## Kris (Jan 31, 2009)

Shane13, I'm sure people who believe everything they see on dodgy wildlife shows would like the show. And if you did know how to safely handle large boids and elapids you would also think that it is that bad. You keep being cool kid.

Kris.


----------



## slither (Jan 31, 2009)

this is the worst post ever maybe he does dramatize things so what really hes got great knowledge and he has made it further than alot of us ever will give the guy some credit i have meet him personally hes a great guy and loves what he does give him a break im sure u all could be cristisized for things you have done with snakes


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 31, 2009)

Ricko said:


> all the animals he finds are not wild snakes at all.


 Yahh just like that huge retic python that almost killed him.I think him jeff corwin and nick baker are all great at what they do even if steve austin is a show poney jeff corwin is abit fruity and nick baker is british:loli know no one said anything about corwin or baker but i don't think anyone likes them ether)


----------



## Kurto (Jan 31, 2009)

slither said:


> loves what he does give him a break im sure u all could be cristisized for things you have done with snakes



Thats about it slither! It's easy to criticize someone who can't answer.

He got paid to do thats series, travel all over the world and get up close with some very awesome herps and other animals. I will admit at times his show can be a bit melodramatic:|, but he seems genuine. 

If my day job was anything like his I would be stoked!


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 31, 2009)

cris said:


> Its like he to took all of Steve Irwin's negative characteristics and multiplied them by 10. I did see one episode where he found some pretty cool stuff, a massive nile croc(i think it was 6.5m from memory) and a big rock python. Im suprised he hasnt killed himself with wildlife yet.



LOL....im glad most see the idiocy in him, he's there for the camera and thats all, theres an excellent one called "austin steven's most striking moments" although i think striking should be "stupid" more like....he fights with a good sized retic & it gets him, unfortunatley its only a little bite, also he gets bitten by a black spitter....you can almost hear the panic in his voice

check this out... YouTube - austin stevens almost lost his life 3 times


----------



## Australis (Jan 31, 2009)

Every episode follows the same extremely predictable format.

Even in the Aussie one where he is looking for scrubbies
bouncing around rocks etc in the rush and all that if you 
look closely you'll see one in the background.. early on
in his hectic search, sloppy editing.


----------



## MrKite (Jan 31, 2009)

I watched it earlier today and didn't care for it. Seemed very staged and over dramatised.

Its still good to see anything about aussie snakes though.


----------



## Sel (Jan 31, 2009)

MrKite said:


> I watched it earlier today and didn't care for it. Seemed very staged and over dramatised.
> 
> Its still good to see anything about aussie snakes though.



This is the only reason i posted about this, because it was on australian snakes.
It was only to let people know the show was on..and now look at the thread! 

He isnt all bad, although i dont like how through the whole episode they kept showing the snake he was looking for. I know they do this in most of his shows, also i didnt like how he said he "almost drowned"..why bother?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 31, 2009)

its all staged ........yes he finds beautiful snakes .......then he wrecks the experience by getting in view of the camera and turning a good docco into a a sideshow....


----------



## Kersten (Jan 31, 2009)

Australis said:


> Every episode follows the same extremely predictable format.
> 
> Even in the Aussie one where he is looking for scrubbies
> bouncing around rocks etc in the rush and all that if you
> ...


Not only is the guy a huge drama queen, poor handler and stager, but he's also extremely rough with the "wild" animals in the show. In the episode mentioned here the wild scrubby came from a private collection. Apparently it was a fairly docile animal but it was roughed up for effect to the point where it suffered injuries to it's head. Yeah....he's a hero.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think it's fake but if they are captive snakes and he got bitten by one he realy sucks:?


----------



## JoygasmPie (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder how he managed not to get any leeches on him when he was in the water.


----------



## Kris (Jan 31, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I don't think it's fake but if they are captive snakes and he got bitten by one he realy sucks:?




Yes he does suck. 

The Aussie episode used a few snakes off some members here. He's there to make shows for people that don't know any better....and it is working by the sound of it.

The Anaconda one was his greatest moment as a poser- playing with in in a muddy creek, then the super duper BS shots under the crystal clear water. Also, doing the rip off Tarzan move swinging on the vine to get a Gabboon that just happened to be swimming was pretty sad. Now you mention it, it may not be fake.

Kris.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kris said:


> Yes he does suck.
> 
> The Aussie episode used a few snakes off some members here. He's there to make shows for people that don't know any better....and it is working by the sound of it.
> 
> ...



Now you see the light LOL! I don't believe its fake!


----------



## amazonian (Jan 31, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nigmax (Jan 31, 2009)

shane13 said:


> Get lost!!! Stop dissing us South Africans Mate! and i dont think he's Dutch descent mate!


Maybe he's ok then


----------



## Kris (Jan 31, 2009)

I wouldn't go that far Nigmax


----------



## whcasual79 (Feb 1, 2009)

dats the one where he goes into mount garnet past townsville init... seen it so many times... he's a legend tho despite all the dramatic scenes... ha

nat geo was showing a program hosted Dr Brady Barr... can't remember the name of the show, but it was tops too... goes into caves that are knee high in bat poo to look for pythons......


----------



## N0MAD (Feb 1, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> Jeff corwin is abit fruity and nick baker is british:loli know no one said anything about corwin or baker but i don't think anyone likes them ether)




Jeff...Corwin...UUUGGGHHH :x:x:x:x


----------

